# Cyclogest - how long before its absorbed????



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry if its too much information but i was wondering how long it takes for the Cyclogest to be absorbed   - could do with the loo !!!!! SORRY, SORRY, SORRY, SORRY !!!!


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

I usually leave it for half hour to be on the safe side - good luck


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Progesterone should be absorbed within about 20-30mins.  Anything you notice (whitish gunk) is just the vegetable oil/fat that the progesterone is suspended in.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Hi
> 
> Progesterone should be absorbed within about 20-30mins. Anything you notice (whitish gunk) is just the vegetable oil/fat that the progesterone is suspended in.
> 
> ...


oh you learn something new everyday. Thanks minxy!!!


----------



## Henna (Apr 19, 2007)

Just seen this post. And thank you for the information, I have wondered the same question myself , have been scared every time I been to the bathroom. Another reason why this talking is good  The questions you feel like you don't want to ask someone you can ask here and get the answer on it on the same time.
Henna


----------

